# Breaking: Audi RS 6 Test Mule Spied Cold Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just in from spy photographers in the coldest areas of Sweden are shots of one very interesting looking black A6-based Avant. With more aggressive front fascia (spotted on some earlier test mules) a wider track and add-on fender flares, there's no doubting that this is a preproduction prototype of the RS 6 Avant. Big ceramic brakes underneath A8 wheels only seem to further confirm the car's RS status.









It is expected that the RS 6 will use the same 4.0 TFSI biturbo V8 as the S6, S8 and even the new Bentley Continental GT V8. Power levels remain to be seen, but iterations of the 4.0 TFSI in the S8 and the Bentley are 500+. Paired with a wider track and more aggressive brakes should make for an impressive configuration indeed.









On the outside, while the chin you see here may be close to production, other changes will remain. The lower intakes may or may not change shape just a bit and most certainly the add-on flares will give way to integrated fender flares and possibly box flares like those of the C6 RS 6 that harkened back to the Ur quattro. We also wouldn't be surprised to see more ultra in the next RS 6 and see the car drop further weight through use of lightweight Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic (CFRP) on elements like the front fenders as we've already seen on the RS 3.

See the remaining photos of the RS 6 Avant below or via our photo gallery * HERE. *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool, now we're getting somewhere. But George, any hint about the RS6 sedan? Or will the RS7 serve that purpose?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt1502 said:


> Cool, now we're getting somewhere. But George, any hint about the RS6 sedan? Or will the RS7 serve that purpose?


No word yet. Will sniff around. I am pretty sure though that the US will at least get RS 7.


----------



## dsseven (Jul 28, 2011)

[email protected];bt1503 said:


> No word yet. Will sniff around. I am pretty sure though that the US will at least get RS 7.


 Maybe the RS6 sedan show's up with the A6 facelift. Just a guess though.


----------



## dalejean (May 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, USA buyers have convinced Audi of their preference for "attractive" sedans over the common sense practicality (and arguably good looks) offered by their avant body styles. Not so, with other manufacturers such as Volvo, Subaru, BMW, Mercedes and others who sell many "station wagons". So the Audi RS avants aren't made available to American enthusiasts in _any _model and thus creating a self-proving hypothesis that they "won't sell".

The only leading-edge avant Audi will provide us in 2013 is their allroad, and it seems they won't offer us their world-class diesel in that vehicle (based on news releases at this date). What gives, it seems Audi chooses to fight its' sales battles with one hand tied behind their corporate back? Another Audi quirk is that if you want a diesel in most models, you must sacrifice the quattro drivetrain for fwd.:screwy:

It strikes me as an amazing marketing strategy, but they're growing dramatically anyway, so how can I argue? I just imagine their success if they _really _got serious with America instead of just teasing us!:laugh:


----------



## Xian24 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been praying for S4 or S6 wagon to come back to the states but the bottom line is that wagons just don't sell here. A few years ago an Audi sales guy told me that wagon sales for them in the US were only 6% of their sales. Volvo, MB and BMW each sell only 1 wagon in this country.


----------



## ttciesielski (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks good! However I'm still in love with RS6 C6 and I prefer the old style widebody like on this render http://www.iacoski.com/rs6-c7-speculative-render/


----------

